# After upgrade no AUDIO [SOLVED]

## Impalatore-polacco

Hy,

I 've just upgraded to gentoo-2.6.24-r4 kernel and I've configured alsa for my intel-hd card:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 1338

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at febfc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

```

and this is my kernel configuration:

```
<M> Sound card support

                  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

                                 <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

                                 <M>   Sequencer support

                                 < >     Sequencer dummy client

                                 <M>   OSS Mixer API

                                 <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

                                  [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system

                                  [*]   OSS Sequencer API

                                  [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers

                                  [*]   Support old ALSA API

                                  [*]   Verbose procfs contents

--------------------------------------------------------------

                                       PCI devices  --->    

                                                 <M> Intel HD Audio                                                     

                                                  [*]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                         

                                                  [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                                   

                                                  [*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support                         

                                                  [*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support                                

                                                  [*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support                                

                                                  [*]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support                                 

                                                  [*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support                                  

                                                  [*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                           

                                                  [ ]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support 

                                                  [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser

                  Open Sound System  ---> 
```

and then I've executed the alsaconfig and every thing seems to be ok...but when I try to reproduce an audio file no output is generated, and amarok tell me "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers."

But this is not a problem of amarok, also with vlc and others players I can't hear anything.

----------

## OmSai

Is your kernel symlink up to date?

```
eselect kernel list
```

Also, since you're using modular alsa, did you 

```
emerge alsa-driver
```

after you upgraded your kernel?

----------

## Impalatore-polacco

linux is pointing to the right dir containing kernel-sources (2.6.24-r4), regarding the alsa-driver I've never used the alsa-driver and they are masked...are you sure that I have to un-mask and download them?

----------

## OmSai

 *Impalatore-polacco wrote:*   

> are masked...are you sure that I have to un-mask and download them?

 I'm assuming that you intended to install sound by the module approach since you've set up your kernel configuration to do that:

```
                  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

                                 <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 
```

If you choose to build ALSA into the kernel, instead of doing a modular install (which is better if the kernel driver properly supports your sound card) then simply change that option above to <*>

Actually, it seems that recently the devs have decided to stop supporting the modular installation option: Gentoo ALSA Guide (see the "ALSA on Gentoo" section).  So it's better to give in-kernel ALSA a shot, then if sound does not work properly you can always fall back to modular ALSA.

----------

## doctork

There's a difference between using the Alsa driver package and doing "modular" install using the code included with the kernel.  The latter works fine for me.

jlk

----------

## Impalatore-polacco

ok...I've set the flag advanced alsa sound to * and now it's working fine...but only one thing, when I insert the jack in front panel to listen to the music by headphones the music on pc speaker doesn't stop....I'm able to listen music at the same time by the headphones and by the pc speaker, why?

----------

## wyvern5

It shouldn't make any difference whether or not you have alsa compiled in to the kernel or compiled as a module. They both work the same. The alsa-driver ebuild is available as an option should you decide to completely remove alsa from your kernel, but that is not the recommended way to do it.

----------

## OmSai

 *Impalatore-polacco wrote:*   

> when I insert the jack in front panel to listen to the music by headphones the music on pc speaker doesn't stop....I'm able to listen music at the same time by the headphones and by the pc speaker, why?

 The decision to mute the rear jack when headphones are plugged in is made by the driver.

The minimal driver configuration does not implement this behavior; you have to specify your chip name model when loading your sound driver

First you have to find your chip name -

```
cat /proc/asound/pcm
```

For example mine is "AD198x"

Now lookup the corresponding model that ALSA needs for this chip name.

There are several models available for the each chip name, but most likely you'll need something like "5stack" or "6stack".

```
less /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt

#search for your model by typing `/snd-hda`
```

EDIT:

Now that you know your model, add it as an option for startup -

```
options snd-hda-intel model=<your model>
```

See the Gentoo-wiki for more information

----------

## Impalatore-polacco

OK, thx very much for the support.

Bye.

----------

